# Do any other NTs have an interest in practically everything?



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

I have a problem. I seem to gather an interest in everything and due to that I can never focus on one interest. Does anyone else have that problem? Does anyone have any tips on over coming it? (Or any tips on how to pursue many interests at once?)


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

I used to have this problem. The skill to learn is deciding what is imminent to your development and living your life. Everything else becomes a hobby.


----------



## yitznewton (Jul 28, 2011)

I gather information about just about everything that crosses my field of vision. I don't know what life would've been like if I'd come of age before the web. I'm starting to specialize a bit now, at 31. I'm sad that I was unmotivated to try harder at learning stuff back in school, like psychology, philosophy, history, although the courses I took didn't really deal with that stuff anyway. I feel like a dope when people discuss economics or politics, or history... or philosophy. Or... dang it, JOATMON syndrome.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm only interested in money (which by the way I consider this to be a healthy obsession)....which is why I only focus on things that pertain to the who, what, when, where, and why of acquiring more money....

Anything else better have some entertainment value...


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

Chinchilla said:


> I have a problem. I seem to gather an interest in everything and due to that I can never focus on one interest. Does anyone else have that problem? Does anyone have any tips on over coming it? (Or any tips on how to pursue many interests at once?)


I'm a bit of a meta-physicist so I'm about to tell you mumbo jumbo. You have a large soul that needs lots of fulfilling. Keep exploring, growing, and when you fill ready and confident start a hobby or two, or twelve thousand whatever you see fit basically. Other than that, this is obviously a question best answered by MBTI theory and anything specializing in the four mental functions but don't limit yourself to their believes. Its all surface stuff.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I have the same problem. EVERYTHING is fascinating, and I just can't get enough of learning! I'm always jumping from one interest to the next, so I have to prioritize what will actually help me, and what is just a flight of fancy.

I'm interested in almost everything. Everything, that is except the obnoxious kid who hits on me during class 0_o


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Chinchilla said:


> I have a problem. I seem to gather an interest in everything and due to that I can never focus on one interest. Does anyone else have that problem? Does anyone have any tips on over coming it? (Or any tips on how to pursue many interests at once?)


I'd rather have that problem. Nothing interests me that much.


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

Funny. A few days ago I changed my Facebook "interests" to "Almost anything" and now I see this thread ;P


----------



## M1R4G3 (Aug 21, 2011)

Most types would consider this a blessing, instead of a problem. As for how one would go about tackling such a problem, focus on one thing at a time. Try to make it a necessity to get the absolute most out of an interest before moving on to another.


----------



## birthday (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, I don't know much about the other NTs, but I do know that nothing fails to spark my interest. 

And yes that includes toilets.


----------



## DonCoryon (Sep 16, 2011)

Chinchilla said:


> I have a problem. I seem to gather an interest in everything and due to that I can never focus on one interest. Does anyone else have that problem? Does anyone have any tips on over coming it? (Or any tips on how to pursue many interests at once?)


I go through cycles. I will discover and interest and I will be intensely interested in learning as much about the subject as possible. Presently I'm interested in typology. My interests generally go in an arc. When the subject is new to me I will start staying up late at night, sometimes only get an hour or two of sleep. I will start skipping meals to study. But as the weeks pass I get a better grasp of my subject then the interest itself will slowly start to fade. Once I feel I know enough about a subject the interest dissipates.Sometimes I cycle back through. A couple years later I may rediscover the subject and continue my work where I left off.

I can't offer any advice on how to solve the problem of focus. I am in fact interested in hearing advice from others as well. The only thing that makes sense is that I simply haven't found my passion yet and I see my cycles as being akin to dating. You date people for a while, break up with them, do it again with someone else, until you find that special someone. I'm crossing my fingers one day I'll be able to maintain a long lasting interest in a subject.


----------



## CCCXXIX (Mar 11, 2011)

Chinchilla said:


> Does anyone else have that problem?


Yeah



> Does anyone have any tips on over coming it? (Or any tips on how to pursue many interests at once?)


*O1:*
- Step 1: Set a priorities list
- Step 2: Don't get sidetracked, if something new comes up just add it to the list
*O2: *
Grab some caffeine, it helps focus the mind
*O3: *
Assign different days for different things


When working on a project, it always helps to organize everything so you can come back to it whenever and know exactly what you were thinking when you started. I usually keep a notepad handy for the physical world, and keep a folder of documents handy for the internet world. 

Also keeping an organized folder on your computer with documents that contain information and source links helps for maintaining a multitude of information on different things.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Chinchilla said:


> I have a problem. I seem to gather an interest in everything and due to that I can never focus on one interest. Does anyone else have that problem? Does anyone have any tips on over coming it? (Or any tips on how to pursue many interests at once?)


I just decided to get a new goal in life; learn something new every month. I'm on my first month and this month is piano, it is progressing quite well I believe. I will come back after the month is up to let you all know if I can adequately play the piano by December.


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

L_Lawliet said:


> I just decided to get a new goal in life; learn something new every month. I'm on my first month and this month is piano, it is progressing quite well I believe. I will come back after the month is up to let you all know if I can adequately play the piano by December.


L!
Gimme your motivation D: 
I made a list of things to learn every month, but I've never found the motivation to get started >__>"


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Wobzter said:


> L!
> Gimme your motivation D:
> I made a list of things to learn every month, but I've never found the motivation to get started >__>"


Fun. I take my time and do other things (not on any of my lists other than school related things). That is the best I can give you sorry lol.


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

Popinjay said:


> I'd rather have that problem. Nothing interests me that much.


I am not stalking you.

Something must interest you. Why are you posting on a MBTI board? Is it not psychology? Why do INTJs always seem like they've have given up, yet they seem to have the mental capacity and focus to do anything. I envy that a lot.

I keep skipping between topics but generally, and most recently I have been trying to direct myself towards one 'general' goal which has been web development and business. 

When I had to do something smaller I would break it down into sections which did actually help me because I had that determination to reach the end goal. It didn't always last long though.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Empecinado said:


> I am not stalking you.


*serves you with e-restraining order*



Empecinado said:


> Something must interest you. Why are you posting on a MBTI board? Is it not psychology? Why do INTJs always seem like they've have given up, yet they seem to have the mental capacity and focus to do anything. I envy that a lot.


Haha, you envy the ability to give up or the mental capacity and focus? Focus requires a specific purpose...which fosters energy, drive and ambition. Right now I'm in-between specific purposes...so everything is a dismal shade of grey.

Nothing really interests me. Interest is usually a function of a project, i.e. I want to learn something because it will help me complete a project. Without a project, my interests are pretty narrow. My only significant interest would be music. If I were independently wealthy, I'd go hide deep in a forest somewhere for 8 hours a day and teach myself various musical instruments and write music for them. Actually, if I were independently wealthy, I'd explore various arts on my own (creative writing, painting, cooking, etc.).



Empecinado said:


> I keep skipping between topics but generally, and most recently I have been trying to direct myself towards one 'general' goal which has been web development and business.
> 
> When I had to do something smaller I would break it down into sections which did actually help me because I had that determination to reach the end goal. It didn't always last long though.


I'm always impressed with web developers. There's a certain creative talent required that I don't possess...a capacity to visualize what you want aesthetically. I could learn the necessary programming languages to do the work but the creative aspect is beyond me.


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

Popinjay said:


> *serves you with e-restraining order*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I envy the ability for mental capacity and focus. You have purpose when you look at something you want and how you get there. How is that hard? I could give you a project, but I have been told I need to be more specific. I want help to fix a problem but they want even more specific problems when I wanted something more than troubleshooting. Like others have said you need to priortise your 'purposes'. 

Music is quite consistent with INTJs, especially with perfecting the art (similarly with cooking). 

We're complete opposite I would find the aesthetics easy. I would have a image of what the website might look like but often it fails when I come to write the code because I need focus and time to learn the really cool stuff. Using frameworks like Drupal make my life a lot easier.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah, I have interest in almost everything you can think of (Science, Astronomy, Astrology, Archaeology, Architecture, Arts, Interior design, Biology, Cooking, Psychology, History, Sociology, Geography, you name it, etc. etc.) can't get enough of them. Except Sports or things that require hand-eye coordination (mechanics and the like). I think NTs are naturally drawn towards learning different things. I,myself, consider to be an eternal student, that has an insatiable craving for knowledge.


----------



## DonCoryon (Sep 16, 2011)

Right now I'm interested in psychology and typology. 

@INTJelligent - I agree with NTs being eternal student. I wonder how the other types get by in life without ever picking up a non-fiction book after college/high school.


----------

